# Body odor???



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, I can give Frosty a bath and she SMELLS clean. I give Manning a bath and he still stinks. I have tried different shampoos, conditioners, etc., and nothing seems to get rid of this smell. Hubby would describe it as "bad b.o." It gets worse the longer it has been since his bath, but it never goes away. Any ideas what it might be. Is there something medically wrong with him? 

Please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Has he had his anal glands emptied lately? 

What is his skin like? Oily? Dry?


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Has he had his anal glands emptied lately?
> 
> What is his skin like? Oily? Dry?[/B]


His anal glands were expressed last Saturday. I don't know how to describe his skin. It seems to be very tender, when I have to brush or comb him it gets red and splotchy. But it isn't oily.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mine always get stinky when they go outside. I hope you can figure something out!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I guess to help someone help me....I gave Manning a bath today. His last one was one week ago yesterday. I take him outside on a leash several times a day. He doesn't roll around on the ground or anything. The remainder of the time he is inside.
After bathing him and letting the shampoo and conditioner soak, I wrapped him up in a towel. I keep him in the towel while I comb out his face and ears. I took the towel off him and was immediately hit with his odor. Nothing like the sweet smelling shampoo.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That is unusual for a Malt. Boo & Hannah never stink or smell bad. They may not smell as good several days after their bath, but they never smell bad. Have you asked the vet about the odor? Is the odor coming from his skin/hair?


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> That is unusual for a Malt. Boo & Hannah never stink or smell bad. They may not smell as good several days after their bath, but they never smell bad. Have you asked the vet about the odor? Is the odor coming from his skin/hair?[/B]


Since our move, I have not found a new vet yet. I have been looking and trying to find some pet owners with opinions. I am not sure if the odor is coming from the skin or hair. And it hasn't always been this bad. It has gotten worse more recently.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have him checked out by a vet. Maybe some blood work done.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

gosh I don't know what it could be. I hope everything works out ok. 

We sure would love some pics of your gang!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Puttie had sensitive skin like that months before she started losing her hair...She has HYPOTHYROIDISM, chronic offensive skin odor is one symptom of that problem...A good blood panel/workup should tell you if there are any obvious problems that can be causing skin odor...I hope it is nothing!! Puttie is back in full coat, by the way...thank goodness for L-Thyroxine!!


http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...roidDisease.htm





"Dermatologic Diseases


dry, scaly skin and dandruff / coarse, dull coat / bilateral symmetrical hair loss / rat tail, puppy coat / hyperpigmentation / seborrhea or greasy skin pyoderma or skin infections / myxedema / chronic offensive skin odor"


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

How old is he? Does he have any baby teeth left? When I first got Peanut his head smelled like poo. I bathed him and a few hours later his head smelled like poo again. I took him to the vet and she couldn't figure it out until she checked his teeth. It was his mouth that smelled like that because of having baby and adult teeth in there. They retain bacteria when food gets stuck between the teeth and the gums. So brushing his teeth and rinsing them have helped until he gets them pulled.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> How old is he? Does he have any baby teeth left? When I first got Peanut his head smelled like poo. I bathed him and a few hours later his head smelled like poo again. I took him to the vet and she couldn't figure it out until she checked his teeth. It was his mouth that smelled like that because of having baby and adult teeth in there. They retain bacteria when food gets stuck between the teeth and the gums. So brushing his teeth and rinsing them have helped until he gets them pulled.[/B]


Manning was 2 Feb. 26. When I had him neutered at 6 months, the vet removed a couple of remaining baby teeth at that time. And it isn't just his mouth area. This smell is all over....


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Puttie had sensitive skin like that months before she started losing her hair...She has HYPOTHYROIDISM, chronic offensive skin odor is one symptom of that problem...A good blood panel/workup should tell you if there are any obvious problems that can be causing skin odor...I hope it is nothing!! Puttie is back in full coat, by the way...thank goodness for L-Thyroxine!!
> 
> 
> http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...roidDisease.htm
> ...


As I was reading over the replies again, it just hit me that Manning's hair is thinner than when he was younger. He has darker skin patches on various spots of his skin. 
I am a little concerned, but also worried because I am starting my new job tomorrow. I can't very well ask off to take Manning to the vet my first few days of my new job. Since he doesn't seem to be in any pain or discomfort, do you think if I have to wait a week or two that it'll be okay???


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a Yorkie years ago that had skin problems and a bad odor all the time from it. At that time I lived out in the country with 200 acres of pastureland around and behind me, so we let Chipper (the Yorkie) out without a leash or anything. Fleas got terribly bad and this was before Frontline was invented (or at least my vet and I knew nothing of it; dipping was the only solution, and I did not feel it was safe to use that with my small dog). Anywho, it sounds like your pup may have the same type of skin problem since it is sensitive and blotchy. My Yorkie really never smelled very good due to this. Neither of my Malts have ever had any odor, unless they get rained on a few times (going out to pee/poop; but Midis won't hardly go out in the rain no matter what!). Good luck solving your problem. The person that suggested the thyroid test seems to have given you good information!

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

As for shampoo, I would get some Chlorhex 2% shampoo. Suds up well and massage in. Let is sit for 5-10 minutes (this sucks, but you really have to let it sit. I close the bathroom door and make it really humid and hot by letting the water run super hot (not on the dog). You can use this for weekly baths. 

If he smells yeasty, I would use Malaseb shampoo instead. Same directions. 

Vet visit sounds like a good idea when you have the time.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> As for shampoo, I would get some Chlorhex 2% shampoo. Suds up well and massage in. Let is sit for 5-10 minutes (this sucks, but you really have to let it sit. I close the bathroom door and make it really humid and hot by letting the water run super hot (not on the dog). You can use this for weekly baths.
> 
> If he smells yeasty, I would use Malaseb shampoo instead. Same directions.
> 
> Vet visit sounds like a good idea when you have the time.[/B]


Can you describe what "yeasty" smells like?
And where can I find either of the shampoos that you mentioned?

Thanks everyone for all your advice and suggestions. I am definitely going to work on finding a vet and getting him checked out. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I agree that he should have some blood work and be vet checked. I think its highly unusual for a Malt to smell. Good luck.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I agree that he should have some blood work and be vet checked. I think its highly unusual for a Malt to smell. Good luck. [/B]


Yeah, I think I would have him brought in to the vet/tested. The only time Ollie stinks is in the spring/summer when he rolls in the worms in the yard, lol. I hope your little guy is ok. I have smelled musky doggie smell on other breeds but never on Ollie or other maltese...


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I had the same problem with Houston when I first got him. I could bath him and by the time he was getting dry you could start to smell him again  . It turned out to be a yeast infection in both ears that unless you looked very deep in them you would never even notice. Once that was treated the really bad body odor stopped.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543428
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting a week should be fine, it shouldn't matter unless he is showing other severe signs...It could be a yeast infection too, I only suggested this because of what I have been though with Puttiie..The Vet's didn't do anything for 7 months while I kept bringing her back in and back in...her symptoms were not enough for them "clinically" to make a diagnosis, i. e. LOW thyroid levels but still within normal limits etc., but I knew she was headed down a bad pathway and kept persisting...Changed Vets too...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can order them online or from your vet's office. Just google them. Entirelypets.com should have them. 

Literally like yeast (imagine baking bread from scratch).


----------

